# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Obst und Gemüse + Beschreibungen >  Rambutan (Ngo เงาะ )

## schiene

*Rambutan (Ngo  เงาะ )*
Rambutan
Meine persönliche Lieblingsfrucht.
Die Stacheln an der Schale sind weich und stören nicht.Um die Frucht zu essen drückt man mit dem Daumen etwas in die Schale und kann diese dann sehr gut ablösen.
Sehr lecker und je nach Reifegrad und Qualität schmeckt sie erfrischend süß.Im Fruchtinneren befindet sich noch ein harter Kern.

----------

